# Postmates Pretty Bad Garbage Yeah



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

I already read everything on here but just had to try something. Really missing that 4k a month from lyft before getting hit 3 times in 3 months.

Never got approved for anything else (uber, doordash, nothing), but after a month of looking for work try postmates and bam got the kit, background check and online overnight.

Logon after getting package. Declined about 5 or so trips over 10 minutes away with traffic.

Got a hit at walmart down the street. Swoop in and out with a trunkload of groceries in less than one minute.

Get to the house and no one home. Call and they ask to reschedule. Um no I'm getting paid for this. They have me leave it on the porch. 10 bucks not bad.

Get a 2nd hit at Walgreens around the corner. Would have been nice except there's never been a Walgreens there. I got another store and look for $65 worth of stuff that they didn't have.

30 minutes later ( was taking my time ) I improvised to try and find comparable items and get paid. Card gets declined so I cancel.

Get another hit at mcds across street. Order and card gets declined again.

Apparently the card won't work if the total is even 20 cents extra. So basically that means it will never work anywhere.

Oh well nice try.


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

jaxbeachrides said:


> I already read everything on here but just had to try something. Really missing that 4k a month from lyft before getting hit 3 times in 3 months.
> 
> Never got approved for anything else (uber, doordash, nothing), but after a month of looking for work try postmates and bam got the kit, background check and online overnight.
> 
> ...


getting hit 3 times in 3 months????


----------



## MontcoUberDriver (Aug 14, 2018)

I gave Postmates a chance. I didn’t care for it. I stick to DoorDash and UberEATS.


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

For some reason couldn't get on anything but postmates. Dont want uber eats anyways but at least a couple options would be nice.

Except for instacart which went straight from mail to garbage can. That seemed like more of a volunteer personal assistant with gas reimbursement.


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

Theres an option to increase the card limit in the app when your PM car gets declined. I agree its prob the worst of all the gigs but its still good to have it as a side-side gig


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

Got a Popeyes delivery for PM recently. Got a free pie from Popeyes for waiting plus $9 for delivery + $8 tip. PM is not bad in certain areas. I would never do any PM grocery shopping though. PM for any liquor store is great as I've gotten tips every single time.


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

Yeah I'm finding the pay is decent. Most the runs pay 7-8 plus tip so its usually over 10 a run. 

Theres just no consistent business. Get a few requests all at once around dinner and thats pretty much the whole day. Weekdays have some lunch business but not enough to survive.

Would be nice if they actually put in enough effort to make it worthwhile. And to think all of these "tech" companies think they're going to go public yet theres no way for any of them to make money competing against each other.


----------



## Alderson (Jan 17, 2019)

jaxbeachrides said:


> Yeah I'm finding the pay is decent. Most the runs pay 7-8 plus tip so its usually over 10 a run.
> 
> Theres just no consistent business. Get a few requests all at once around dinner and thats pretty much the whole day. Weekdays have some lunch business but not enough to survive.
> 
> Would be nice if they actually put in enough effort to make it worthwhile. And to think all of these "tech" companies think they're going to go public yet theres no way for any of them to make money competing against each other.


It appears the party is soon to be over, while some still provide the VC money, most understand that it's now a major risk, thanks to uber, the big boys are now seeing the truth, and won't recommend the stocks when they do go public, all of the app models are a losing proposition under their current model, the popularity is there so it won't disappear, but somebody's going to take a financial bath until the dust settles


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

They will likely all consolidate and figure it out, but this level of unpreparedness in business is alarming to say the least.

Amazon had predecessors. Walmart and sears.

Uber and the like are still in test phase. If it were that easy or profitable to have a nationwide service it would have been done decades ago with a simple 800 number that people could have called from anywhere.


----------

